# Webmin on Clustered DHCP HA servers



## hantel (Mar 6, 2018)

Is there a way to install Webmin or other console program on clustered DHCP HA servers.  We are trying to transition away from a service company and bring some things in house.  Would like to have a console program to monitor and do basic commands rather than using CLI.  

Any suggestions would help.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2018)

You're mixing up terms, the 'console' is a CLI. Webmin is a web-based GUI. Monitoring is typically done by dedicated hosts running Nagios, Zabbix, Munin or Monit (to name just a few of the more popular ones).


----------



## hantel (Mar 6, 2018)

sorry, trying to get a recommended GUI that we can use.  Have been told it cant be done on clustered boxes.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2018)

Well, "can't be done" sounds rather definitive. One thing I've learned over the years is that nothing is impossible, but it may require lots of elbow grease to get it working. Which begs the question, is it meaningful to do? How much time and effort do you need to invest and how much will you gain? If you have to spend weeks to get things working for very little benefit you're doing it wrong. 

So, lets turn the question around, what kind of management would need to be done and how often does this happen?


----------



## hantel (Mar 6, 2018)

The servers will be handling a Fiber to the home deployment of approx 2000 endpoints along with 500 IP phones.  They are in service now and were set up by the company we are trying to transition from.  We have used Webmin in the past on other non clustered  FreeBSD servers, but were told by the company that set them up that it would not work correctly on the clustered machines recently installed.  

I know its a long way to get to your question but we want to be able to see what units get what IP's how many phones are online, and to answer how often is rather tough.  Around here its outs sight outa mind until something is needed or it breaks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2018)

hantel said:


> I know its a long way to get to your question but we want to be able to see what units get what IP's how many phones are online, and to answer how often is rather tough.


In that case I would suggest investing some time and script something yourself that sends daily reports to an email address. That's the simplest solution. A much nicer solution is to build your own web application for it that can show the information in "real-time" (or at least, near real-time). The benefit of a custom application is that it can be tailor-made for your situation.


----------

